# PC erkennt keinen Erreichbaren Teilnehmer



## Robotiker (21 September 2011)

Hej,

Bin neu hier und habe auch das erste mal mit dem neuen TIA Portal und der 1200er zu tun.

Mein Problem liegt darin, dass die Software mir die CPU nicht erkennt. Ich kann machen was ich will, selbst wenn ich die Hardware ermitteln lassen möchte, erkennt er rein gar nichts.
Eigentlich sollte er, soviel ich weiß, wenigstens die Mac Adresse erkennen. Tut er aber auch nicht. Ich habe auch ein TP angeschlossen. Nichts passiert!

Verbindung soll über PN gehen.

Falls jemand Lösungen weiß, würde ich mich freuen, etwas zu hören.

Schönen Gruß


Robotiker


----------



## tnt369 (21 September 2011)

kannst du die cpu bzw. das panel anpingen?
wie sind die ip-adressen und die subnet-maske eingestellt?


----------



## PinkPanther32 (21 September 2011)

Ist deine PG/PC Schnittstelle entsprechend eingestellt?
oder ist eine Firewall (z.B. Symantec Endpoint Protection) aktiv? also bei PN Teilnehmer suchen, muss ich mein Symnatec deaktiveiren. vielleicht hast du das selbe Problem.

grüße der Pinke Panther


----------



## Robotiker (21 September 2011)

Hej,

danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich kann nicht pingen, da die CPU/Panel noch keine IP Adresse hat.

IP und Subnetz sind korrekt eingestellt, sowohl am PC als auch CPU (laut TIA-Portal).

Firewall ist alles aus, bzw. nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Rauchegger (18 November 2011)

*das selbe Problem*

Hallo, 

ich hab bei mir das selbe Problem ! TIA findet keine Teilnehmer im Netz... also kann man mit TIA auch keine IP runterladen.... mit dem PST 4.0 Tool funktioniert es ja... aber beim TIA V11 halt nicht.... was kann mann da falsch machen ????


hat jemand eine LÖSUNG

mfg


----------



## Robotiker (18 November 2011)

Hej,

bei mir hat es dann letztendlich doch geklappt.

Man muss nicht nur die PC/PG- Schnittstelle über das TIA Portal einstellen, sondern auch im Rechner unter der Systemsteuerung. Dann sollte es eigentlich klappen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Rauchegger (18 November 2011)

meines glaubens hab ich das !

Ich benutze 2 Lapis auf dem einen hab Ich Step 5.5 und auch Primary setup tool v4.0 --- im PST sehe Ich meine beiden S7 1200 + KTP
am anderen rechner hab Ich TIA V11 Installiert zuerst ohne PST und Ich kann keine Teilnehmer sehen im TIA, jetzt habe PST installiert und sieh da..... es kann auch keine Teilnehmer finden !???? 
was kann das sein ?


----------



## Rauchegger (18 November 2011)

ok. hab jetzt nochmals unter Systemeinstellungen PG/PC-Schnittstellen die TCP/IP (Auto) ausgewählt und bei Eigenschsften  IE-PG-Zugang -> IP-Adresse nicht Auto vergeben ausgewählt.... jetzt findet das PST die 3 Stationen aber im TIA ist es noch immer das selbe......
.....


----------



## Spassbass (21 November 2011)

Ich habe auch schon mit TIA Portal gearbeitet. Die Schnittstellen Einstellung ist schon mal wichtig wobei ich mich frage warum du auf TCP/IP (Auto) nimmst und nicht direkt die Karte die du wirklich hast. Ist meistens besser. 
Woher willst du wissen das du die Adressen richtig eingestellt hast wenn du Panel und CPU noch keine Adressen zugewiesen hat.
Im Auslieferungszustand hat die SPS meistens die Adresse 0.0.0.0 und das Panel irgendwo im 176 bereich glaube ich.
Versuch mal deine TCP/IP Konfiguratrion am PC auf DHCP umzustellen und dann nochmal zu suchen.
Wenn das nicht geht. Hardwarekonfig (SPS) oder Gerätekonfiguration des Panels laden, dann die richtige Schnittstelle wählen und mal überall suchen lassen. So hab ich bis jetzt alle Geräte mit dem Tia-Portal zum laufen gebracht.


----------



## Rauchegger (21 November 2011)

Im TIA wähle ich natürlich meine Netzwerkkarte aus... aber zuvor musste Ich unter Systemsteuerung (XP) die PG/PC Einstellungen auf TCP/IP(AUTO) einstellen....
Woher Ich die IP wusste, weil Ich diese zuvor auf die 1214 und KTP400 mit dem Primary Setup Tool runtergeschossen habe... Danach konnte Ich mit der CPU im TIA Online Arbeiten.... ABER unter Erreichbare Teilnehmer sehe Ich noch immer nichts........??????

Denke Ich hab ein PROBLEM mit der Netzwerkkarte.... hat da jemand eine Idee???

Danke


----------



## rheumakay (22 November 2011)

Bei einer neuen CPU ist die Adresse 0.0.0.0
Über dem Menüpunkt Online->Erweitertes Laden werden alle erreichbaren Teilnehmer angezeigt (Bei der neuen CPU die MAC-Adresse) , dann diese anwählen und das Projekt laden(dadurch wird dann auch die eingestellte IP-Adresse vergeben)


----------



## rheumakay (22 November 2011)

ach so..noch was 
um die IP-Adresse wiederum zu ändern, bekomme ich nur dann hin, wenn ich eine leere Memory Card(6ES7954-8LB01.0AA0) in die CPU stecke und somit auf Werkseinstellung zurück setze .
Über TIA keine Chance!Zumindest bei mir (V11Basic)


----------

